
Zoom and Gloom: Use It to Your Own Peril - likhuta
https://forklog.media/zoom-and-gloom-use-it-to-your-own-peril/
======
montroser
Decentralized services would be great, but also just using browser based
alternatives like [https://whereby.com](https://whereby.com) and
[https://team.video](https://team.video) is already much better than
installing random binaries that do who knows what.

Smart, responsible people have been working on WebRTC standards, browser
security models etc for the last ~ten years. We throw that all out and put a
lot of faith in one private company when we all switch over to zoom...

~~~
likhuta
Have you tried any of those two?

~~~
montroser
Yes, both are great.

For team.video it's a small thing, but the game while you wait for the meeting
to start -- has actually gotten people to show up early for stand up, so we
get to start on time. Which is a little bit of a miracle after nothing else
seemed to really be able to make that happen

------
silver_rainbow
Waiting for Telegram to add video calls and conference calls. Or Signal, that
would be so much better.

~~~
likhuta
Yeah. Telegram is my favorite messenger as well.

